# Barbara Palvin - walking the runway for Dolce & Gabbana fashion show SS 2019 during Milan Fashion Week x10



## brian69 (25 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2018)

verdammt lecker


----------



## rasha91 (27 Sep. 2018)

:thx: für Barbara!


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

ohhhh barbaraaaa


----------

